

Javascript template engine for users of HTML::Template released on github - chorny
http://www.dmclaughlin.com/2009/04/26/introducing-perltemplates/

======
jrockway
See also, Jemplate: <http://jemplate.net/>

It has the same syntax as Perl's Template Toolkit, which I find a little nicer
than HTML::Template.

------
Daniel_Newby
Heading style fail. ;-)

    
    
      #header h1 {
          letter-spacing:-0.07em;
      }

